# Nursing to sleep at 2 years...distracting from sleep



## Meggsy (Oct 19, 2012)

I nurse our son to sleep but lately it seems like it is keeping him awake. He stays up for hours nursing and getting up and boinking all over the room! I was wondering what approaches people take to weaning. Our son nurses to sleep and then once or twice in the middle of the night. It just seems like he might be signalling it's time.


----------



## clar5108 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am still nursing my 20 month old and it's before bed every night. Just based on what you're saying though, could it be more of a bedtime schedule/routine issue? We have a very set schedule then I take him into our room where it's pretty dark and nurse and then lay him down next to me. Sometimes he'll fall right asleep and others he'll lay awake for a while but I don't let him get up to move around. 

Hope you can figure it out, I'm sure having a crazy toddler late at night can be trying!


----------



## Meggsy (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Clar5108. Thanks for your reply! His bedtime routine is pretty regular so it's not that. He is a very scheduled little person! When did you stop nursing your little one to sleep?


----------



## clar5108 (Jul 2, 2013)

I still nurse to bed at night and then when he wakes up in the morning. The hardest one to stop was after nap time but I usually distracted with a snack that was ready right away. I really wanted to do it longer but my supply has dropped a lot and he's losing interest because there's not much there. He still asks for it at night and in the morning though.

So maybe he just has an excess of energy in the evenings? Does he do daycare at all? You could try some mommy toddler yoga classes or an evening playgroup. Maybe a Gymboree class? 

Sorry, I've run out of ideas!


----------



## Meggsy (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks anyways! He has so many opportunities to burn off energy. Some weeks are harder than others. Will try posting on the weaning forum. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## navitasharma (May 24, 2016)

Mother’s pride is the best play school.


----------



## dannygreen (Jun 9, 2016)

clar5108 said:


> I still nurse to bed at night and then when he wakes up in the morning. The hardest one to stop was after nap time but I usually distracted with a snack that was ready right away. I really wanted to do it longer but my supply has dropped a lot and he's losing interest because there's not much there. He still asks for it at night and in the morning though.
> 
> So maybe he just has an excess of energy in the evenings? Does he do daycare at all? You could try some mommy toddler yoga classes or an evening playgroup. Maybe a Gymboree class?
> 
> Sorry, I've run out of ideas!


Hi! Gymboree classes work! :wink:


----------

